# تطبيقات برنامج جوجل ايرث في المساحة باللغة العربية



## ahmedhattav (25 سبتمبر 2007)

_​تعتمد الكثير من العمليات المساحية علي نظم المعلومات الجغرافية و مع التطور الهائل الحادث في تقنية
المعلومات وخصوصا شبكة المعلومات الدولة الانترنت و ظهور برنامج جوجل ايرث آوسيلة سهلة
الاستخدام و منتشرة لذلك قمت بدراسة البرامج المتاحة لعمل تطبيقات
متعددة علي برنامج جوجل ايرث​​. وبدراسة مجموع آبيرة من البرامج تم الوصول الي تحديد البرامج التي
يمكن استخدامها بنجاح في عمل بعض التطبقات مثل:-​
١​​. إسقاط الخرائط على المصورات الفضائية للبرنامج
٢. رسم الكروآيات من جوجل ايرث و تصديره إلى اتوآاد
٣. إسقاط خطوط السير من اجهزة جي بي اس الكفية علي برنامج جوجل ايرث
٤. رسم وتصميم خطوط السير علي برنامج جوجل ايرث و تحميلها علي اجهزة جي بي اس الكفية
٥. توقيع عدد من النقاط علي برنامج جوجل ايرث​
_​_ارجو ان يتقبل الله هذ العمل كعلم ينتفع به_

رابط التحميل
http://www.4shared.com/file/25008747/7b14c462/Google_Earth.html


_لا اله الا الله عدد ما كان وعدد ما سيكون وعدد الحركات والسكون_


----------



## ahmedhattav (25 سبتمبر 2007)

تعتمد الكثير من العمليات المساحية علي نظم المعلومات الجغرافية و مع التطور الهائل الحادث في تقنية
المعلومات وخصوصا شبكة المعلومات الدولة الانترنت و ظهور برنامج جوجل ايرث آوسيلة سهلة
الاستخدام و منتشرة لذلك قمت بدراسة البرامج المتاحة لعمل تطبيقات
متعددة علي برنامج جوجل ايرث
. وبدراسة مجموع آبيرة من البرامج تم الوصول الي تحديد البرامج التي
يمكن استخدامها بنجاح في عمل بعض التطبقات مثل:-​
 
١​. إسقاط الخرائط على المصورات الفضائية للبرنامج
٢. رسم الخرائط من جوجل ايرث و تصديره إلى اتوكآد
٣. إسقاط خطوط السير من اجهزة جي بي اس الكفية علي برنامج جوجل ايرث
٤. رسم وتصميم خطوط السير علي برنامج جوجل ايرث و تحميلها علي اجهزة جي بي اس الكفية
٥. توقيع عدد من النقاط علي برنامج جوجل ايرث​
_ارجو ان يتقبل الله هذ العمل كعلم ينتفع به_

رابط التحميل
http://www.4shared.com/file/25008747...gle_Earth.html


_لا اله الا الله عدد ما كان وعدد ما سيكون وعدد الحركات والسكون_http://www.4shared.com/file/25008747/7b14c462/Google_Earth.html


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*مشكور إخى الفاضل الكريم أحمد*
*مجهود رائع ومعلومات قيمه*
*موفقين إن شاء الله إلى فعل الخيرات*


----------



## alklaklah (1 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
اخى الرابط فتح معى ولكن يقول ان الفيل الذى تعنيه غير موجود


----------



## pmc (2 أكتوبر 2007)

مع تحياتي، اظم صوتي لزميلي alklaklah بعدم وجود الفايل
يمكنك تحميله على www.mediafire.com
وهو من افضل المواقع لتحميل الملفات المجانية


----------



## معماري ينبع (5 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## نورالبغداديه (5 أكتوبر 2007)

:67: جزاك الله الف خير:12: ​


----------



## مهندسه مساحه (5 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو آمنة (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*المهندس أبو آمنة*

السلام عليكم جميعا
برنامج Google earth لايمكن الحصول منه على دقة مساحية عالية
أنا بنفسي قمت بايجاد أطوال ومساحات ومواقع نقاط على موقع (واقع حال) واستخرجت نفس الاطوال والمساحات من الـGoogle earth فكانت الدقة حوالي ±5 م
وهي دقة ملاحية وليست مساحية
حيث ان أجهزة الـGPS المساحية يمكنها اعطاء دقة مساحية تقرب من 1 مم اذا توفرت ظروف الوقت والجو الملائم

السؤال : هل هنالك برنامج متوفر على النت يمكن استخراج مواقع نقاط مساحية ؟ وما هي الدقة؟

تحياتي


----------



## مهندس مكة (19 نوفمبر 2007)

الملف غير موجود

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## راسم النعيمي (21 نوفمبر 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل اذا كان ممكن تبديله مع الشكر


----------



## ماجد العراقي (21 نوفمبر 2007)

الملف غير موجود على هذا الرابط ارجو رفعه مرة اخرى مع الشكر


----------



## مهندس بغداد (23 نوفمبر 2007)

الرابط غيرشغال


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (21 فبراير 2008)

الملف غير موجود على هذا الرابط ارجو رفعه مرة اخرى مع الشكر


----------



## ماجدامام (26 نوفمبر 2008)

ارجو منكم يااخوان من كان عنده علم gps يعطينى فكرة عن نقاط الطريق waypoints -المساراتtracs -المسالك routs حيث املك جهاز GPS نوع جارمن واريد اعرف كيفية تشغيل هذه الطرق 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أبوالمعتز (26 نوفمبر 2008)

الأخ ماجد أمام عليك بهذا الرابط فهو يجيب على أسئلتك بشكل جيد
http://www.alrahalat.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=47
أما بالنسبه للملف المذكور فهو غير موجود
أشكركم


----------



## مساح محترف (3 ديسمبر 2008)

الملف غير موجود وشكرا


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (3 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن لا يوجد ملفات وأوصي الأخ ماجد الإمام باقتناء كتاب
مبادىء عمل منظومة التوضع gps ففي فصله الأخير تعليم لاستخدام جهاز gps


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (4 ديسمبر 2008)

<b>:67: جزاك الله الف خير:12: ​</b>


----------



## mohmmedeladely (23 مارس 2009)

موضوع مهم بس الرابط مش شغال


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (23 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم جزاك الله خيرا مجهود طيب , لكن يا اخى الرابط غير شغال


----------



## open season (25 مارس 2009)

يا أخى بالله عليك ضاع من وقتى كثير فى محاولة تحميل الملف 
يا إما تعيد رفعه وأكون شاكر لك أو يتم غلق الموضوع.


----------



## ايمن موسى محمد (17 يناير 2011)

جزيتم الجنة


----------



## سعيد صلاح محمد (27 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

